# Red pixels in dark scenes at the top



## jtudor (Feb 24, 2008)

Recently my Plasma screen has developed a red "blur" on a part of the top of the screen. It is not solid, just a bunch of pixels that are most obvious on dark scenes. It covers about a third of the screen width and extends about 3 - 4 inches downward.

Any ideas what might cause this and if there is any fix for it? The model is in my sig.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Unfortunately, it sounds like it's "starting to go". How old is it? My 4 year old Sony plasma started to do this. I had a third party extended warranty on it, and after some tooth and nail pulling, they replaced it with a new LCD.


----------



## jtudor (Feb 24, 2008)

It is just barely 3 years old. I did have the extended warranty from Circuit City, but I dont remember if I got just 3 years or longer. I have to go look that up.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

jtudor said:


> It is just barely 3 years old. I did have the extended warranty from Circuit City, but I dont remember if I got just 3 years or longer. I have to go look that up.


I would check into that ASAP. 

Does it do this with different sources on different inputs? E.g. DIRECTV receiver on HDMI 1... DVD Player on Component 1... etc.


----------



## jtudor (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes it shws up on any inputs, but only on a dark background.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

jtudor said:


> Yes it shws up on any inputs, but only on a dark background.


Yep. Same for me. Check into your warranty. If it just ran out, maybe you'll get luck and they'll extend it slightly for you.


----------



## jtudor (Feb 24, 2008)

I usually don't get that kind of luck, and with Circuit City gone even though it is a third party warranty I hope......

It was purchased on Black Friday 2006


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Circuit City's warranty was through a third party so you should be okay. I had a PC die under warranty and they took care of it for me - just need the name and number.


----------



## concorde1 (May 26, 2007)

I had the same problem with my LG 42" plasma 720P. I bought it in Sept. 07. It was on an extended warranty from S***S and after much tooth pulling and many phone calls to S***S cares they decided after 2 months to just replace the set. They gave me a $1300 credit at the local store and I ended up with a TC-p50S1 panasonic plasma. It is my understanding that the LG panel has a defect that causes this. Push the warranty company for a replacement.


----------



## Doerner (Aug 14, 2008)

My Insignia 50'' 720p plasma, purchased in March of 2008, is starting to show some red pixels when I first turn it on, but they go away before the picture from my DirecTV receiver kicks in. It has been doing this for the last month. I take it from the previous responses that there isn't anything that can be done? I find it hard to believe that the televisons only last a couple of years.


----------



## concorde1 (May 26, 2007)

:nono2:


Doerner said:


> My Insignia 50'' 720p plasma, purchased in March of 2008, is starting to show some red pixels when I first turn it on, but they go away before the picture from my DirecTV receiver kicks in. It has been doing this for the last month. I take it from the previous responses that there isn't anything that can be done? I find it hard to believe that the televisons only last a couple of years.


It is not that they only last a couple of years, however the panel used in the LG (and I suspect many others) has a defect. Especially in the 720P panels. The tech told me this was beginning to show up in LG and Insignia 720P models. Something about the panels being produced in the same factory.


----------



## Doerner (Aug 14, 2008)

So other than some red pixels showing up on the screen, am I doomed? Should I start looking for another tv?


----------



## concorde1 (May 26, 2007)

Doerner said:


> So other than some red pixels showing up on the screen, am I doomed? Should I start looking for another tv?


Is this a persistant (meaning it stays after TV is warmed up) problem? Did you get the extended warranty? Mine disappeared after the TV warmed up (about 10-15 minutes) but since I had not ordered this option with the TV, it was not acceptable. I had the extended from Sears and after they went thru their process (they call it research) I beleive they got tired of me pushing for a resolution and just gave me a credit at the local Sears store to get another TV. Turned out good for me as they gave me enough to jump to a Panasonic TC-P50S1 plasma.


----------



## Doerner (Aug 14, 2008)

So far, it is not persistent. I only notice it when the tv first turns on. It only last about three or four seconds. No extended warranty. Trusted the, "it should last 5-10 years," spiel.


----------



## concorde1 (May 26, 2007)

Doerner said:


> So far, it is not persistent. I only notice it when the tv first turns on. It only last about three or four seconds. No extended warranty. Trusted the, "it should last 5-10 years," spiel.


Your 1 year warranty on the panel should be in effect. Call the vendor (BB or whoever) and begin the process.


----------



## concorde1 (May 26, 2007)

Oh and get the extended next time


----------



## concorde1 (May 26, 2007)

what is your model #?


----------



## Doerner (Aug 14, 2008)

Model #- NS-PDP50. I purchased it in March, 2008.


----------



## concorde1 (May 26, 2007)

You are still under factory warranty. see link below. It is about out though you better hurry.

http://insigniaproducts.com/cms/documents/NS-PDP50 WA EN_SP_FR.pdf


----------



## concorde1 (May 26, 2007)

oh wait it is 2010 not 2009 sorry about that.


----------



## concorde1 (May 26, 2007)

I do know that the tech told me a new panel is $1200, so i wouldn't get it repaired buy a new one and use the old for the bedroom or something.


----------



## weasel5473 (Jan 9, 2010)

Your panel is NOT bad! Either the Ysustain or Zsustain boards are bad, or you need to have a QUALIFIED tech do the service adjustments on each of these boards. A competent tech can repair this with the adjustments only. Weasel


----------



## concorde1 (May 26, 2007)

:lol:


weasel5473 said:


> Your panel is NOT bad! Either the Ysustain or Zsustain boards are bad, or you need to have a QUALIFIED tech do the service adjustments on each of these boards. A competent tech can repair this with the adjustments only. Weasel


ya but if he competent you don't get a new TV:hurah:


----------

